# Siberia Season 1



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Did anyone even see this? I heard nothing about it until the day before it aired. I recorded it to see if I would be at all interested.

Really slow, and pretty boring. It's a drama, disguised as a reality survival show. In the first episode, something goes horribly wrong and the show producers have to decide if the winter long "survival experiment" will continue.

Pretty much a train wreak I doubt I will be in for the whole season


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

I watched it too. I had NO idea what it was before watching, but figured out pretty quick that it was scripted. The "loner" guy's actions cued me in, but then the "model" telling the other girls that she wasn't sleeping on the floor sealed it for me.

Not much else on right now - I'll give it another episode before deciding.

ETA: For it to be a scripted show, the acting is really bad.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I caught the preview. I had not heard of this before, and originally thought it was a reality show, but figured out pretty quickly that it was a drama pretending to be a reality show. With this frame of mind, I can overlook the awkward acting/improv bits by the various stereotypical characters and am willing to suspend my disbelief in order to enjoy this concept.

I felt a Blairwitch vibe when they initially introduced the idea of the missing campers/settlers from years earlier.

I intend to explore the *Dyatlov Pass incident* from 1959. Eerie stuff ... hoax or reality ... to get in the mood for "Siberia" ...


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Went into it blind... thought it was a legit survivalist reality show. However, as soon as they had the shot of the viking chick taking a different route in the woods and that guy following her it really broke the suspension of disbelief.

At camp, I was getting a Dharma Initiative vibe. I'll stick around for a couple more episodes to see if it gets better.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Too much "reality," not enough drama. I'll give it another week, but I get the feeling you have to like "reality" shows to like this.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Not sure if I will even watch the 2nd ep.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I don't know, I kind of liked it. It combines the "found footage" gimmick with Survivor, with a little LOST mixed in, all things I like. It also comes off as sort of a parody of reality shows, though I'm not sure if that was intentional. For me, I think when things go haywire and the show gets all LOST-like, it's going to be more of a comedy than something truly creepy, though again I'm not sure if that will be intentional.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

This is the worst-acted show I've ever seen. Clearly scripted.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I thought this was a bona fide reality show so I set it to record.
Thankfully I don't care about spoilers and opened this thread.
Now I know I don't have to waste my time with it.

<deleted>


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I just saw a couple of snippets while in the hospital and thought it was a drama.

When I got home and watched the pilot, I was thinking "Bunch of city kids, in _Siberia?_, no food, no clue, this could turn into another Donner party."

Then I noticed, no one seemed concerned about not having facilities, or toilet paper, etc.

But, the "fatality" was a dead give away. If that had happened, this show would never have seen the light of day.

I'll watch a few eps to see where it goes.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

SP deleted


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I had no idea what it was and they did sucker me in for a while. I thought some of the people there were "ringers" (like the woman who showed up at the cabins before almost anyone else, after we didn't see her at all during the hike) placed by the producers to make better TV, while others were real contestants. I was also thinking "it's weird there are _so many_ beautiful women on this show". When the sounds happened I was sure it was the producers messing with the contestants and I thought it was weird the way they reacted (if it'd been me in a reality show I know _I_ would have thought the noises were fake). Once they found the 3-legged frog I knew it was all fake.

I kind of thought it was interesting as a reality show (although unrealistic: "no rules"? Not going to happen) but I was much less into it as a drama.

Plus, I don't understand why but all the networks are putting all the shows I want to watch this summer on Sunday and Monday. The rest of my week is a TV wasteland and there's like 6 shows on Monday! This one is at the bottom of the list so, it won't get recorded (only two tuners).


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

steve614 said:


> I thought this was a bona fide reality show so I set it to record.
> Thankfully I don't care about spoilers and opened this thread.
> Now I know I don't have to waste my time with it.
> 
> <deleted>


This. Thanks for saving me!


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Even after reading this thread I watched the pilot. I'll give it at least a couple more episodes. I think it may have some promise.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

loubob57 said:


> Even after reading this thread I watched the pilot. I'll give it at least a couple more episodes. I think it may have some promise.


For me, they'll have to make it less of a reality show...as a non-aficionado, there wasn't much air between this and the real thing. The drama elements had better emerge much more strongly soon, or it will just feel too much like watching a reality show. I saw it pitched as "Survivor meets Lost"; so far it's 98% Survivor and 2% Lost. They'll probably have to get around 50-50 to keep my interest for more than another week or two.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

How did the dark haired lady beat the 2 guys that ran like hell ?


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

I watched the pilot knowing it was a fake reality show, and also having read a description containing the keyword "supernatural", so I didn't hate it. I get a little bit of Cabin in the Woods from it too, along with Survivor.

To say that it's "scripted" might be stretch depending on your definition of scripted. It appears to me to be more improvised around an outline.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> How did the dark haired lady beat the 2 guys that ran like hell ?


I think that's going to end up being a plot-point later on.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Went into this cold and 15 minutes in realized it wasn't a true reality show around the time dude helped the other guy that messed his ankle. Will not watch again.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Still watching.

I like it, but I'm probably kinda weird.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

The second episode was harder to watch. I think the acting got worse. None of them, the Rugby player specifically, seem capable of sustaining the fake drama. I think at this point I will just keep watching when it's convenient and wondering what it would have been like with good actors.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

sean67854 said:


> The second episode was harder to watch. I think the acting got worse. None of them, the Rugby player specifically, seem capable of sustaining the fake drama. I think at this point I will just keep watching when it's convenient and wondering what it would have been like with good actors.


I think the bad actors are there so it feels more like a 'real' reality series. They could use a bit more polish. Dark haired Russian lady definitely knows a lot more about what is going on.

Did the mushrooms really give Victoria visions, or was it just hallucinations?


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

It was pretty horrible. Granted I got pulled in knowing nothing about it, missing the first few minutes, and then suckered for a few minutes thinking it was a survivor style reality show. It became appearent in less then 10 minutes of watching that it was clearly scripted, done badly, and yes I kept watching for another good 20 minutes. It only got worse, problem with a show like that is I start to wonder how bad it could really get so I keep watching. Girl on mushrooms - "The sky is on fire" ... click goes the tv remote lol.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

I'm still on the fence, I was thinking of bailing last night when I watched it but my Wife seemed to be enjoying it so we'll see.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I was thinking when geek-boy found the etchings that they'll be meeting the same aliens from Independence Day (or, if you prefer, ID4).


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

The second episode wasn't as good as the first. It seemed more fake. I'm kind of reminded of The Joe Schmo Show, though unfortunately all of these people are in on it. I think they need to start moving things along more quickly in order to keep it interesting, and please, don't put in stupid stuff like a woman having visions of the future on a bad "poisonous" mushroom trip.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I found out about it via checking listings, then had seen an online article during the day about it not being a real reality show.

The credits clearly state it's written.. But I think it's wrong that it has a 'reality' genre.

I will still watch at least the 2nd ep, probably the rest. At 1.5x (on my other recorder), it's vaguely interesting.

BTW, other things have already one things like this. There was a fake Real World movie where IIRC they were getting murdered one by one.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

In my TiVo description it's marked just "Drama". No "Reality".

Since I have just two tuners and I already have two shows I want to watch on Mondays at 10pm, I'm missing the rest of this one. Not terribly broken up about it, but I'd have recorded it if I had the tuners.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

madscientist said:


> In my TiVo description it's marked just "Drama". No "Reality".


Ironically, to me it's the opposite. There's just no space between this and a "real" "reality" show. Canceled.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sounds like I shouldn't expect to see the end of this show. At least not the end the writers/producers had planned.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

it did get worst, problem is, it is starting to get bad enough to watch it to see how low it will go.

Bullets? As a clue to where a gun might be hidden. Right, because every reality show would want it's contestants to be armed and shooting at every little noise they hear in the woods.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

scsiguy72 said:


> it did get worst, problem is, it is starting to get bad enough to watch it to see how low it will go.


Yes, it is approaching train-wreck levels. Most "reality" shows are totally in the can before they air, correct? I wonder if they filmed this one that way.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

This show is a guilty pleasure for me. We all know it's fake, we all know the actors are trying to ad lib according to a scripted storyline. Keeping that in mind, let's just see where it goes. 

I chuckle at the thought of a reality survival show giving bullets and a gun as a "reward". Also that the abundant food source (the mushrooms) are poisonous. 

There will probably be space aliens and/or monsters (thanks to the awful heiroglyphics). I had to freeze frame the rock paintings to appreciate that the set designers sacrificed a number of Sharpies in order to draw on the rock. LOL!

Instead of crying about the show, I choose to watch it with extremely low expectations, until it makes me puke (i.e., when expectorations exceed expectations). So grab a barf bag and a popcorn bag and let's enjoy this for what it's worth! After all, it's still better than any Real Housewives "reality" show.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

It is getting to be more of an interest to see how bad it can get for me. I think I'll let recordings pile up to see how soon it gets cancelled and probably delete them after that.

At first I thought it may be a number of real contestants with ringers sprinkled in, but it's looking more and more like just bad drama very poorly done. Kind of like Joe Schmo where we ultimately find out that we (the viewers) are the schmo for watching it.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I can't believe that they actually killed a deer for this fake-ass show.

I can only hope that they didn't really kill a Siberian tiger.

How long before the aliens arrive?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I quit watching reality shows because I found them too fake. Trying to create fake drama. 

So, this show is a 100% fake reality show. I absolutely don't want to watch that. 

FYI...I came into the thread because I thought a show about Siberia might actually be interesting. Didn't come in just to thread crap.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> I quit watching reality shows because I found them too fake. Trying to create fake drama.
> 
> So, this show is a 100% fake reality show. I absolutely don't want to watch that.
> 
> FYI...I came into the thread because I thought a show about Siberia might actually be interesting. Didn't come in just to thread crap.


Okay, time for a reality check for those of you confusing the issues:
This* fictional show* set in Siberia is actually filmed in *Manitoba, Canada.* Any dead Siberian tiger is actually a manufactured prop, just like the polar bear which was killed in the first couple of episodes of "Lost". Not only would the dead deer also be a prop, but I'll even venture so far as to suggest that the actor portraying Tommy wasn't even actually killed in the first episode. 

Just sit back and enjoy the adventure, and imagine this show as if things went really haywire on "Survivor".


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

getreal said:


> Just sit back and enjoy the adventure, and imagine this show as if things went really haywire on "Survivor".


Which we Survivor fans are anxiously awaiting.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

loubob57 said:


> Which we Survivor fans are anxiously awaiting.


What's the closest they've ever gotten? The time that dude fell in the fire?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

sean67854 said:


> What's the closest they've ever gotten? The time that dude fell in the fire?


That's probably the worst to date.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

The deer was probably a road kill that they obtained.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Since they're short on food, are they going to haul what's left of that tiger back to camp? It's a fresh kill so it should be edible without any danger, especially if cooked well.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Just went to watch last nights episode, and my Tivo had it recorded as Siberia, but it was a one hour special on the royal baby.

did it air in any markets last night?


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

I did a remote schedule from my phone and when I checked today, it wasn't there. I thought my scheduling had failed.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

scsiguy72 said:


> Just went to watch last nights episode, and my Tivo had it recorded as Siberia, but it was a one hour special on the royal baby.
> 
> did it air in any markets last night?


No, it is being aired next week so you may have to manually select it because your Tivo will think it's a repeat.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> No, it is being aired next week so you may have to manually select it because your Tivo will think it's a repeat.


This. I manually reselected the episode on my DirecTV DVR.


----------



## Xerxes21 (Oct 11, 2008)

I wanted to like this show, but the acting is just so over the top terrible I don't think I can watch it anymore. I think they could have done something with it if they had good actors but I understand why they couldn't hire anyone that was 'known'.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

Well, the teaser at the end of the 7/29 episode gives me even more of a cabin the woods feeling. 

at this point I'm just watching to see how the story turns out and sortof grinding through the bad acting.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm Out!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Ha! I knew it! I've had 4 of these in a folder and tonight I decided to watch a couple. What a horrible idea... People that like reality shows AND Dramas will hate it equally. 

I'm NOT going to delete the SP though. So maybe there's an unintentional method to thier madness. This is SO bad, I have to see how bad it can get. I'll probably make liberal use of my 30SS.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

I'm too far in now to quit. I'm wondering if any of these people actually auditioned, or if they are just the only ones that showed up. There are only two I can think of that are playing it well enough to look natural, the Israeli soldier and the rodeo guy.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

just like the show I'm going to


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

I may be in the minority, but I'm really enjoying this cheese-fest!

The characters are more believable than those on Survivor/Big Brother and the plot is more consistent than the one for Under the Dome (I realize that neither of those statements set a very high bar).

I find this show entertaining and I'm looking forward to seeing where they go with the sci-fi/horror/mystery elements. I just hope they give us a solid resolution at the end of the season.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

IDSmoker said:


> I may be in the minority, but I'm really enjoying this cheese-fest!
> 
> The characters are more believable than those on Survivor/Big Brother and the plot is more consistent than the one for Under the Dome (I realize that neither of those statements set a very high bar).
> 
> I find this show entertaining and I'm looking forward to seeing where they go with the sci-fi/horror/mystery elements. I just hope they give us a solid resolution at the end of the season.


I'm with you there, so you're not alone.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

IDSmoker said:


> I may be in the minority, but I'm really enjoying this cheese-fest!
> 
> The characters are more believable than those on Survivor/Big Brother and the plot is more consistent than the one for Under the Dome (I realize that neither of those statements set a very high bar).
> 
> I find this show entertaining and I'm looking forward to seeing where they go with the sci-fi/horror/mystery elements. I just hope they give us a solid resolution at the end of the season.





loubob57 said:


> I'm with you there, so you're not alone.


That makes three of us ...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Yeah, this show has gone so far off the rails that I have to stay with it now. After that green fluorescent sky episode, I have to see what the end game is. 

If that had happened during an actual reality show taping, they wouldn't wait to get that footage on the air. It would be on the news the next day.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

I am really hoping, now that they've found the producers missing, that they will hang a lamp on their 'spoofiness' and continue with the testimonials. <grin>


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

If this was presented as a drama and maybe seen from the point of view of one of the "contestants" who wasn't in on it, it might be good. As it is, I'm in for the duration.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

How about Sabina discovering her own skeleton, complete with the locket? And she had stashed the missing video camera into her secret cave/lair along with the missing ammo and food? She was also the first to arrive at the camp in the premiere.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

getreal said:


> How about Sabina discovering her own skeleton, complete with the locket? And she had stashed the missing video camera into her secret cave/lair along with the missing ammo and food? She was also the first to arrive at the camp in the premiere.


Yeah, something extra sinister is up with her.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

*Episode 6:*
So the cowboy had a temper tantrum and got behind the metal box with the war siren on top and he and the Commish and the black guy all heaved and pushed it over. Then the Commish tells the cameraman "The back is exposed ..."
LOL!! It was ALWAYS exposed! They pushed on the back to tip it forward!
D'Oh!


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

getreal said:


> *Episode 6:*
> So the cowboy had a temper tantrum and got behind the metal box with the war siren on top and he and the Commish and the black guy all heaved and pushed it over. Then the Commish tells the cameraman "The back is exposed ..."
> LOL!! It was ALWAYS exposed! They pushed on the back to tip it forward!
> D'Oh!


I figured they were going to find something on the bottom, because you know that WAS hidden. So I was also scratching my head over that one.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Is anyone else still watching? I think I see where they're going with this. It looks like the crazy Rooskies were messing around with some sort of DNA experiments and it got away from them. Mixed in with some backwoods people.

Or, it could just be aliens.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah, those are either alien footprints on the knee-deep snow, or alien snowshoes. 

Trudging through deep snow to look for someone instead of looking for tracks to follow. Hmmm ... 

How did the Commish go from Death's door with frostbite and gangrene on the one foot that got wet, to moving effortlessly in the next episode? 

I'm still in it to the bitter end ...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

getreal said:


> Yeah, those are either alien footprints on the knee-deep snow, or alien snowshoes.
> 
> Trudging through deep snow to look for someone instead of looking for tracks to follow. Hmmm ...
> 
> ...


Maybe the Dome cured him. Oh, wait, wrong show.

Or, maybe the whole show is a dream sequence.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> Is anyone else still watching? I think I see where they're going with this. It looks like the crazy Rooskies were messing around with some sort of DNA experiments and it got away from them. Mixed in with some backwoods people.
> 
> Or, it could just be aliens.


I'm leaning towards aliens. I think the blown out trees were from the landing.

Or not.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm still watching. Actually, I just started the other day. I've seen all but the most current episode. I'm enjoying it. Pushing over the revealer, as posted above, was a real head scratcher - I agree that the hatch in the back should have been visible from the back the whole time. I simply don't get that.

In the first episode they are told that their camp is a replica of a camp of settlers who mysteriously vanished in 1908, right? The Tonguska meteor impact in Siberia was in 1908. The explosion would have caused effects like the earthquake they felt that night that immediately proceeded the northern lights "fire in the sky". It also would have caused that type of light show. And also the crater that Sam, Daniel, Joyce, and the other guy came across while heading to the beacon is surely the Tunguska crater. 

So are they somehow back in 1908 now? And is that why Sabina found her own skeleton? Is this a time travel thing, and they are themselves the original 1908 settlers whose upon whose camp the show replica was based? 

I know a lot of people unthread were knocking the show, but I've been really liking it. The acting is not as good, or the writing, but the sense of confusing mystery upon mystery is the closest I've seen any post-LOST show get to what LOST accomplished. Then again, a lot of the plot points seem to be very derivative of LOST.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

This show is going to be resolved this season, right? It's keeping me interested, but it won't last too long.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

danterner said:


> I'm still watching. Actually, I just started the other day. I've seen all but the most current episode. I'm enjoying it. Pushing over the revealer, as posted above, was a real head scratcher - I agree that the hatch in the back should have been visible from the back the whole time. I simply don't get that.
> 
> In the first episode they are told that their camp is a replica of a camp of settlers who mysteriously vanished in 1908, right? The Tonguska meteor impact in Siberia was in 1908. The explosion would have caused effects like the earthquake they felt that night that immediately proceeded the northern lights "fire in the sky". It also would have caused that type of light show. And also the crater that Sam, Daniel, Joyce, and the other guy came across while heading to the beacon is surely the Tunguska crater.
> 
> ...


I like the way you think ... it's probably better to marathon through this show rather than wait for the next episode after one or more weeks intervals. That's the way I got through two seasons of "The Killing" without being disappointed.

To me, "Siberia" has a "LOST/Blairwitch" vibe.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

I think if it weren't for the nerdy kid and rugby player, and maybe the bouncer, the rest are decent actors.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Reading up on the Tunguska Event a bit more, I think it's interesting to note that there have been fringe theories that it was not a meteor but rather a mini black hole or a wormhole. I kind of like the idea that the show may be playing off of the latter: if the Tunguska Event was a wormhole, then that could be a tie in for why we're being shown some apparent time oddities (like Sabina finding her own skeleton). And it would explain the pictograph Daniel found, which featured hunters, a creature (whatever is stalking in the woods, presumably), and a spiral or concentric circles that looks a lot like how one might draw a wormhole. And, if it is a wormhole, then maybe the predator in the woods is either (1) not of this time, like a dinosaur, or (2) not of this earth.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Episode 9:

So was this the first episode that the Tunguska Event was directly mentioned by the characters? I don't recall whether it, or even just the word "Tunguska" was part of the overview the host gave in the first episode upon arrival. Interesting that they had a throwaway comment that "it was never explained," which means that the writers have propped the door open for their own fantastical explanation (which I'm pretty sure won't involve a meteor). My money is still on wormhole or back hole.

I was disappointed that the strange footprints appear just to be from strange shoes, not strange creatures. I'm not sure how the broken trees and felled signal tower and killed tiger all comport with the mysterious smoke monster just being normal human Others. Then again, Miljian did have a comment about it being "not human, not animal" so what's up with that? And in a couple of early episodes we saw characters looking *up* at it, whatever it was, while scrambling away.

They glossed over the atomic clocks a bit, but I'm sure that, and the fact that they were not keeping the right time, will prove to be of great significance. I'm still thinking this is a time travel story, in some way.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

danterner said:


> *Episode 9:*
> So was this the first episode that the *Tunguska Event was directly mentioned* by the characters?...


Besides your reference to the Tunguska Event, I believe this was the first reference to it in the show.

I checked out the movie about the Dyatlov Pass Incident over the weekend with this show in the back of my mind. I was surprised to learn that the actors were mostly British playing Americans. The acting wasn't perfect, but the accents were spot on.



getreal said:


> Yeah, those are either alien footprints on the knee-deep snow, or alien snowshoes.





danterner said:


> I was disappointed that the strange footprints appear just to be from strange shoes, not strange creatures...
> 
> They glossed over the atomic clocks a bit, but I'm sure that, and the fact that they were not keeping the right time, will prove to be of great significance. I'm still thinking this is a time travel story, in some way.


I was also disappointed that I was half right about the footprints. Those shoes were super lame ... or are they supposed to be their actual feet? 

The thing that bothers me about depictions of strange footprints (e.g., Yeti, aliens) in deep snow is when there is no snow disturbed around the prints as you would get from a naturally moving creature. They just lay down flat, clean impressions like when using a rubber stamp. No changing weight impression indicating speed of movement or dragging of toes or anything.

Oh well. It's not a deal breaker. I am still enjoying this show. I'm not expecting award-winning performances, but just an interesting story which is unique from other shows being broadcast. Sure, it could have been handled better with better improv actors, but I'll take it as it is.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am still watching!


To me, it is a Survivor/Blair Witch/Lost hybrid. Bad acting but intriguing none the less.

I do hope they wrap it up at the end of the season...I doubt there will be another.


----------



## mclark11 (Feb 19, 2003)

There's many errors in filming this. It should be filemed as third person. That way it would not be so hokey. Using the show crew as the cameramen does not make sense. They should also be filmed. 
The problem with the cameramen is that they should not be able to film once the battery runs out or once tey run out of flim. How long can a camera possibly work? If your in camp you could possibly add more film but if your on your won, you run out pretty fast.
As it's being filmed as a peaceful person i would even beat up the camera guys. However, the reality seems that the camera guys are just as scared and that needs to be filmed.
Faking reality is one of the toughest thing, especially when you do it all wrong...


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> This show is going to be resolved this season, right? It's keeping me interested, but it won't last too long.


Nope.....


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

Biggest pile of steaming crap on network TV in a long time, and that is saying a lot. 

"You're not supposed to be here" Seriously??? 

I guess I am the idiot because I watched this and figured that there had to be some payoff in the finale. Maybe they were being hunted by mutant alien zombies, maybe WW3 started while they were in Siberia. Maybe the producers were evil super villains. I could have even accepted a drug induced dream from eating the uncooked mushrooms. 

But to have a series finale where virtually no answers were given, and more questions were raised? What were the real producers thinking? Did they just figure they would create a fake reality show within a fake reality show, hire terrible actors, make-up plot points as they go with no cohesion, then give a big FU to the viewers on the finale.

Or maybe when he said "you're not supposed to be here" he was talking to the viewers, because knowing where the series was going, I can't imagine that anyone involved with the making of this show thought that it would still be on the air for this last episode.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Wow. And I watched until the bitter end, thinking that something interesting, or at least, humorous might happen. This blows.

All the Tunguska talk came to no end. Then I thought, maybe aliens. Or a wormhole.

And with the mentions of the building being some sort of behavioral science center, I thought the producers would pop out at the end and say it was some kind of social experiment.

The only thing I can figure is that the Siberia producers were trying to generate interest in a 2nd season.

If this was really the intended finale, they can all bite me.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't see anything online that suggests this show is coming back. What a sucky way to go out - with nothing really resolved or explained, and just more questions.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

danterner said:


> I don't see anything online that suggests this show is coming back. What a sucky way to go out - with nothing really resolved or explained, and just more questions.


I smell MOVIE!!!!!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

danterner said:


> I don't see anything online that suggests this show is coming back. What a sucky way to go out - with nothing really resolved or explained, and just more questions.


This.

I am NOT happy.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

This wasn't intended to be a SERIES finale. It was left open ended so they could proceed to a second season. That being said, there isn't going to be a second season because the ratings sucked which makes this a terrible ending and a complete waste of 13 hours of my life.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

This was a great series! I can't wait for next season! 

OK, not really. I don't see how they could have possibly gotten 13 more episodes after this. One or two maybe, but not 13.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Even Survivor gives you a winner at the end of the season.

Did they REALLY think this was going to be renewed?!?!?!

I feel ripped off...


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

Did some digging and Siberia was unusual in that it was privately funded before it was picked up by the network. From the article I read, the entire season was shot before it was sold to NBC and at the beginning of the season there were mentions of 13 episodes, not 11.

So supposedly 13 shot, 11 aired and all were in the can before NBC was involved. Gotta wonder if there are 2 episodes out there that NBC decided not to air, again a big FU to the viewers. Especially calling it a finale if there were 2 episodes that will never air.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

sean67854 said:


> I smell MOVIE!!!!!!


No .... your dog just farted.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Interesting if there are two remaining episodes out there somewhere.

Instead of accepting the fact that we wasted our time watching this show, let's end it on OUR terms and brainstorm the ending to "Siberia".

I'll start ...

Jonathon (the host): "You're not supposed to be here!"

Sabina leaps forward and coldcocks Jonathon as Johnny hogties him. 
*

Characters*

*Joyce*, an actress hired to play the role of Carolina, a bartender from Bogota, Colombia.
*Johnny*, a competitive bull rider from Jedburg, SC.
*Esther*, a model from Melbourne, Australia.
*Miljan*, a club DJ from Podgorica, Montenegro.
*Daniel*, a computer programmer from Royalton, MN.
*Neeko*, a professional rugby player from London, United Kingdom.
*Irene*, a fashion designer from Taipei, Taiwan.
*Sam*, a bouncer from Brooklyn, NY.
*Sabina*, a retired soldier from Haifa, Israel.
*Annie*, a graphic artist from New Orleans, LA.
*Natalie*, a veterinary assistant from Santa Barbara, CA
*Victoria*, a sales clerk from Winnipeg, Canada
*George*, an accountant from Louisville, KY.
*Tommy*, an environmental activist from Boston, MA.
*Berglind*, a journalist from Reykjavik, Iceland.
*Harpreet*, a graduate student from Washington, D.C.
*Jonathon*, the host.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

Just found the below article which again states 13 episodes. Another interesting note is that the camera crew supposedly had also worked for Survivor.

http://www.aceweekly.com/2013/07/nbc-siberia-an-interview-with-series-creator-matt-arnold/


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't think there's any unreleased post-finale material, nor are there entire missing episodes. Rather, what I read is that several episodes were heavily edited down into the one finale episode we saw. So there are missing scenes, not missing episodes.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I JUST WANNA KNOW WHAT HAPPENS!!!! 

Sheesh.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Like, they left out the scenes that explained what happened or where they were? 

It was funny when Esther drove away in the truck--I saw it coming as soon as she offered to drive, but it was still funny. 

Who was the guy who was running after the truck and was gunned down? I think they called him Andy, but I never got anyone's name in this show. Was it a camera man?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

No, I think that was the chick in love with Natalie. Not sure how she stayed separated from the group during the bolt to the truck, maybe she stayed sulking in the hallway after Sam talked to her.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

LlamaLarry said:


> No, I think that was the chick in love with Natalie. Not sure how she stayed separated from the group during the bolt to the truck, maybe she stayed sulking in the hallway after Sam talked to her.


Yes, that was her. (Annie, not Andy).


----------

